

Amazon S3 introduces tiered pricing. - ptm
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/10/amazon-s3---now.html

======
ashleyw
How many people use even 50TB of storage on S3? Never mind 500TB+?

~~~
cperciva
I don't, but some people certainly do -- smugmug had 80TB stored and was
growing at 10TB/month when Amazon wrote their case study about smugmug:
<http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-studies/smugmug/>.

